# What is PKBACK# 001



## jonas111 (May 24, 2010)

Hello all,

For some reason my USB thumb-drive has been automatically renamed PKBACK#001. I cannot change it back to the name it had before and I cannot figure out what is causing this issue. I have had this problem once before with an encrypted drive and never resolved it. 

From searching online I suspect that backup files are being created. I don't like the idea of my data being backed up to local directories without my knowing.

Does anybody know what application is doing this and how to stop it?

Thanks for reading
-Nick-


----------



## dotty999 (Feb 3, 2006)

do you have a Zip programme installed? if so, that is possibly the culprit


----------



## jonas111 (May 24, 2010)

Only winRar. I discontinued use of PKzip many clean installs ago. I thought it might still have something to do with PKWare so I struck up a service chat with them and they said it was not related to any of their software. I don't entirely believe that yet.


----------



## dotty999 (Feb 3, 2006)

well it's used by zip progs when naming files, yours being the initial one, perhaps you should delve further


----------



## jonas111 (May 24, 2010)

Ok here is my update. I still have not resolved the issue but it looks like winRAR is to blame in my case and I hope to have resolution soon.

For anyone that uses PKzip and wants to undo this annoyance the process is such(as described by PKWare tech support).
1) from the PKzip application window got to Tools >> Options >> Compression >> Advanced
2) you should see an option called Split size which will likely be set to Auto-Detect
3) They did not tell me what to do with this option but there is a drop down box in the screenshot so I am guessing you select an option similar to "disable"


----------



## dotty999 (Feb 3, 2006)

I too thought winRAR could be the culprit as you weren't running any other zip programme,

good luck, hope you find a solution to your problem


----------



## jonas111 (May 24, 2010)

I thought this was an entertaining response from the winRAR support team.

"Hello Nick,

Seems PKZIP is the reason:
http://forums.techguy.org/hardware/925015-what-pkback-001-a.html

Best regards,
Gerhard %%%%%% at WinRAR-Support"

But alas I am no closer to resolution.

I can't be the only person out there that has experianced this, however I may be the only one that is bothered by it.


----------



## jonas111 (May 24, 2010)

Well winRAR has emphatically insisted that their software does not rename devices. So back to the drawing board on this one.


----------



## dotty999 (Feb 3, 2006)

take a look at posts found here perhaps it may help in tracking down your problem


----------

